# الصمامات الهيدروليكية



## osamahadi (30 أبريل 2009)

شرح عمل الصمامات الهيدروليكية واساليب التحكم بها 
الرابط :
http://www.4shared.com/file/102654506/2a72399e/_______.html
:84:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 أبريل 2009)

تسلم على الموضوع .

وننتظر جديدك.

تقبل اجمل الاماني.


البغدادي


----------



## م/ بندر العرجي (30 أبريل 2009)

مشكور جدا علي الملف القيم وياليت تعدل العنوان الي الفرق بين الصمامات الأتجاهيه الكهربائيه والتناسبيه

الملف يحتوي علي معلومات قيمه ويشرح الصمامات التناسبيه وانواعها بسلاسه وامثله بسيطه .
مره اخري اشكرك وجزاك الله خير ولمزيد من المشاركات الهادفه والنافعه .


----------



## اسامة القاسى (30 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس اسامة


----------



## ابورسل العبادي (1 مايو 2009)

الملف لم ينفتح يرجى من حضرتكم شرح عن الصمامات الهيدروليكية


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (1 مايو 2009)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (2 مايو 2009)

اخي الة يعطيك العافية والصحة ومشكور


----------



## م.محمود جمال (4 مايو 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (4 مايو 2009)

gooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## زيد جبار (5 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hamadawa (5 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mazen1973 (6 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على تلك المعلومات


----------



## mimh999 (6 مايو 2009)

مشكورا اخى فى اللة ولكن الرابط لا يعمل ارجو التاكد من الرابط


----------



## همام عباس كاظم (6 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم اني همام اخي هذا الرابط لايعمل ممكن تتاكد وشكرا


----------



## abdulrahmanelsousy (6 مايو 2009)

والله جزاك الله كل خير
على الحاجات الحلوه ده
ونفع الله بك المسلمين


----------



## eng_teto75 (6 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

اخوكم المهندس احمد ابو غياض


----------



## USMBscorpion (7 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك.........اخي


----------



## eng_teto75 (7 مايو 2009)

ما شاء الله عليك ما شاء الله عليك يا بشمهنس جميل جدا قوى قوى


----------



## M A L O (14 مايو 2009)

موضوع اكثر من مفيد جزاك الله خير ونفعك بك يالغالي


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (14 مايو 2009)

جارررررررررري التحميل 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## fadi kabes (14 مايو 2009)

مشكور جد أخي و بأنتظار المزيد


----------



## الاورفلي (14 مايو 2009)

الف شكر حبيبي الغالي


----------



## المهندس عددنان (16 مايو 2009)

الله يحفظك وان شاء الله يكون الموضوع جيد
جاري التحميل


----------



## william kamel (17 مايو 2009)

الف الف شكربارك الله فيك واعطاك العافيه


----------



## طارق سليمان (18 مايو 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم 
ملف ممتاز


----------



## rasmi (19 مايو 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank u


----------



## أبو حسن2 (19 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الملف الجميل


----------



## osamahadi (30 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:56:
الى كل الأخوة الذين لم يتمكنوا من التحميل من الرابط السابق:57:
اليكم هذا الرابط:7:
رابط آخر للموضوع
*http://www.ziddu.com/download/4969893/.ppt.html*
ولا تنسونا من دعوة صالحة في ظهر الغيب:55:​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (31 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على التنبيه وتم عمل اللازم موضوع رائع وجارى التحميل
اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد وزوجاته الطيبين الأطهار وارضى اللهم على الخلفاء الراشدين ابو بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلى والعن عدوهم اللهم امين​


----------



## محمد trem (2 فبراير 2010)

مشكور علي الملف القيم . جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## osamahadi (6 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخوتي 
ولكن الرابط يعمل 
لا مشكلة بالرابط
شكرا


----------



## كريم كمال بلال (7 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## nartop (13 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hoooda hassan (3 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## engineer sameer (3 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## salwan (4 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز


----------



## باسل ادم النور (22 مايو 2010)

اشكرك ياخي


----------



## عادل 1980 (22 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووور 
الله يباركلك


----------



## YOUSEF1000 (14 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم خد هذا الرابط ونامل ان يحقق لك المطلوب
http://home.wxs.nl/~brink494/frm_e.htm


----------



## احمد الضبياني (14 يوليو 2010)

جيد. ممكن اعرف عمل المنضومه الهيدروليكيه


----------



## abdelrahim (15 يوليو 2010)

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله
جزاك الله خير


----------



## m.yasen798 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

_السلام على من اتبع الهدى_


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

ملف ممتاز سلمت يداك


----------



## مهندس محمد85 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

اشكر بعمق القائمين على المنتدى واتمنى لهم التوفيق والصحه ...................وفققكم الله


----------

